# 240 SE white smoke? Embarrassing :-(



## Gypsy (Sep 23, 2004)

Sorry guys, if I'm in the wrong forum, please direct me to the best place. I have a 1993 240 SE. A month ago it started blowing white smoke. I had the head gasket replaced two years ago and I had a SMALL amount sometimes are that, but this is VERY EMBARRASSING. I mean, if the wind is blowing the "wrong" way if I pull into a McDonalds, the girls at the window are actually choking.

When I had the oil changed two months ago, they told me I had a bad drain pan gasket leak that needed attention. People have asked if it's actually coming from the exhaust, maybe it's this leak blowing it up somewhere and the smoke is a result, just looks to be coming from the exhaust pipes, but I got down yesterday and looked, it is definately coming out of the pipes.

I just want this car to get me to next June... :-( :-( but I also don't want to look like the Beverly Hillbillies driving down the road in a poof of smoke. Don't want to put big $$'s into it either.

It's black, and actually had an offer some months ago for a very decent price. Guy had several other 240's...if I only knew THEN, what I know now... NOT that I would have sold him the car without disclosign somethign like this, even less obvious, but since he had 3 others, and knows cars...he would have certainly been in a better position than I find myself in...needign something dependable for 9 more months and not having a huge repair bill.

Any ideas about the smoke? Oil looks fine, not milky, burning it YES, but oil is not milky. I will check the coolant. Just open the radiator and see what it looks like?

Any help would be much appreciated!! Used to own two '93 maxima's...and I learned really quick...who knows their vehicles!!! I believe I'll find the same here.  Thanks for any help!


----------



## Gypsy (Sep 23, 2004)

Just did a quick glance at the radiator while out smoking. Didn't look to be abnormal, looked like green water...unless it's so slight my untrained eye wouldn't notice...


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

How much oil is it burning. If it's burning oil that's of course why it is smoking


----------



## Gypsy (Sep 23, 2004)

I've put two quarts in since the oil change two months ago...and yes, I realize it's burning oil..  I'm trying to isolate the cause and determine the long term prognosis. Thanks!


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

um dude...hes telling you the problem. the burning oil is causing white smoke


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Kelso said:


> um dude...hes telling you the problem. the burning oil is causing white smoke



And I was confirming and asking how much oil it was burning smart ass


----------

